# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  детские центры

## nadiin

*я вот на ютубе увидела ролик центра smartum как дети быстро считают в уме ,не понимаю каким образом это работает?кто бывал там, можете рассказать про эту технику?*

----------


## innalink

*про смартум тоже слышала,если не ошибаюсь эта техника называется ментальная арифметика, у подруги туда дочь ходит,помимо устного счета наладили память и сообразительность,подруга довольна качеством занятий)я вот тоже думаю туда своего записать как 5 лет стукнет)*

----------

